# Passo infingardo



## krolaina

Hola!

¿Cómo se podría traducir "passo infingardo"?. He visto traducido "holgazán", pero un paso holgazán...no sé lo que es. O quizá no es el sentido. Por holgazán entiendo "pigro" así que un paso vago u holgazán no me cuadra.

Muchas gracias.

_Il proprietario è un uomo grasso, con le borse sotto gli occhi e il *passo infingardo.*_


----------



## Antpax

Hola Krol:

¿te vale "paso cansino"? Lo digo por el contexto, porque ya sabes que mi italiano es muy pobre.

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## metiu23

krolaina said:


> Hola!
> 
> ¿Cómo se podría traducir "passo infingardo"?. He visto traducido "holgazán", pero un paso holgazán...no sé lo que es. O quizá no es el sentido. Por holgazán entiendo "pigro" así que un paso vago u holgazán no me cuadra.
> 
> Muchas gracias.
> 
> _Il proprietario è un uomo grasso, con le borse sotto gli occhi e il *passo infingardo.*_



Ciao Carol!

Il DeMauro dice:
in|fin|gàr|do
agg., s.m.
CO 
1 agg., s.m., che, chi rifugge la fatica per pigrizia o svogliatezza: _un ragazzo i._ 
2 agg., s.m., che, chi è falso, simulatore: _un amico i._, _stai attento, è un i._ | agg., che denota infingardaggine, subdolo: _un sorriso i.

Entonces de una persona que es falsa y que simula algo. Pero no sabria decirte como traducirlo con un solo adjetivo.


_


----------



## krolaina

Gracias Anti! pero es que no sé si es el sentido de "infingardo"...
Paso cansino...muy bueno!

Gracias Met! Yo tampoco sé....estoy perdidísima!


----------



## Antpax

krolaina said:


> Gracias Anti! pero es que no sé si es el sentido de "infingardo"...
> Paso cansino...muy bueno!
> 
> Gracias Met! Yo tampoco sé....estoy perdidísima!


 
Parece que tenemos un problema, ya que hay dos opciones. Que alguien se tire el rollo y traduzca la frase entera,anda. Entiendo lo primero "el propietario era un hombre gordo, con....... y un andar cansino" o bien, según Met, puede ser algo con el sentido de falso. Con paso y falso, sólo se me ocurre una falsa cojera o algo así.

Esto es lo que me pasa por opinar sin tener ni idea. 

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## metiu23

Por lo que lo he utilizado yo este adjetivo, infingardo se refiere al segundo sentido propuesto por el DeMauro. El sinonimo mas preciso es "subdolo".


----------



## Melipillano

krolaina said:


> Hola!
> 
> ¿Cómo se podría traducir "passo infingardo"?. He visto traducido "holgazán", pero un paso holgazán...no sé lo que es. O quizá no es el sentido. Por holgazán entiendo "pigro" así que un paso vago u holgazán no me cuadra.
> 
> Muchas gracias.
> 
> _Il proprietario è un uomo grasso, con le borse sotto gli occhi e il *passo infingardo.*_


Paso lerdo


----------



## krolaina

metiu23 said:


> Por lo que lo (senza  )he utilizado yo este adjetivo, infingardo se refiere al segundo sentido propuesto por el DeMauro. El sinonimo mas preciso es "subdolo".


 
¡Paso solapado! Ahhh...!! gracias! Entiendo, entiendo.



Melipillano said:


> Paso lerdo


 
¿Paso lerdo? (¿querías decir "lento"?). No sé de dónde eres, Melipillano, pero nunca lo he oído. Muchas gracias por el aporte en cualquier caso.


----------



## Melipillano

krolaina said:


> ¡Paso solapado! Ahhh...!! gracias! Entiendo, entiendo.
> 
> 
> 
> ¿Paso lerdo? (¿querías decir "lento"?). No sé de dónde eres, Melipillano, pero nunca lo he oído. Muchas gracias por el aporte en cualquier caso.


 
Lerdo, da 
adj. Lento y torpe para comprender y hacer algo:
soy un lerdo con las matemáticas. 
*Pesado y torpe de movimientos.*
Diccionario de la lengua española © 2005 Espasa-Calpe S.A., Madrid:


----------



## krolaina

Melipillano said:


> Lerdo, da
> adj. Lento y torpe para comprender y hacer algo:
> soy un lerdo con las matemáticas.
> *Pesado y torpe de movimientos.*
> Diccionario de la lengua española © 2005 Espasa-Calpe S.A., Madrid:


 
Pues en mi vida lo había escuchado en relación a los pasos (pesados y torpes sí, pero lerdos nunca ). Muchísimas gracias a ti y a todos, ahora sí está claro!.


----------



## Neuromante

_Il proprietario è un uomo grasso, con le borse sotto gli occhi e il *passo infingardo.*_

El propietario es un hombre gordo (Grueso me gusta más), con bolsas bajo los ojos y andar cansado.

Me parece más apropiada la definición de "cansado" por la referencia a las bolsas y el peso, queda más coherente. Aunque habría que ver como el contexto completo (Desde de qué es propietario hasta el tono de la novela).

De todos modos "Paso cansado" me parece que se entiende perfectamente.



Solo añadir que ese significado de Lerdo es la primera vez que lo veo. Me suena a la clásica barbaridad de los diccionarios.


----------



## krolaina

Gracias Neuro, también es una buena opción.


----------



## Melipillano

Alcuni dizionari barbari:
http://www.woxikon.it/spa/lerdo.php
http://buscon.rae.es/draeI/SrvltGUIBusUsual?LEMA=lerdo
http://www.wordreference.com/sinonimos/lerdo
http://www.tomisimo.org/dictionary/spanish_english/lerdo
Un altro


----------



## nuevoestudiante

Una poesía de Lorca trae una expresión, tal vez literaria, que puede inspirar una solución más sofisticada:

"¿No fue por mi figura entristecida?
(¡Oh mis torpes andares!)
¿Te dio lástima acaso de mi vida,
marchita de cantares?"

(Madrigal de verano - quinta cuarteta)


----------



## Melipillano

nuevoestudiante said:


> Una poesía de Lorca trae una expresión, tal vez literaria, que puede inspirar una solución más sofisticada:
> 
> "¿No fue por mi figura entristecida?
> (¡Oh mis torpes andares!)
> ¿Te dio lástima acaso de mi vida,
> marchita de cantares?"
> 
> (Madrigal de verano - quinta cuarteta)


Hermoso.
Gracias.


----------



## gatto

Neuromante said:


> _Il proprietario è un uomo grasso, con le borse sotto gli occhi e il *passo infingardo.*_
> 
> El propietario es un hombre gordo (Grueso me gusta más), con bolsas bajo los ojos y andar cansado.
> 
> Me parece más apropiada la definición de "cansado" por la referencia a las bolsas y el peso, queda más coherente. Aunque habría que ver como el contexto completo (Desde de qué es propietario hasta el tono de la novela).


No sé sin màs contexto, pero normalmente en italiano 'infingardo' no se utiliza con el sentido de 'cansado', si no con el de traidor, engañoso, malintencionado...


----------



## 0scar

_*lerdo*_ es una palabra muy común por aquí, en realidad es una palabra muy común del castellano, en el Google aparece con más frecuencia que *lento.*
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=44062

En este caso me parece que _paso infingardo_ es _andar /cansado/cansino/pesado/lerdo/lento_ o similar

_paso engañoso/fingido_ no tiene sentido


----------



## gatto

0scar said:


> _paso engañoso/fingido_ no tiene sentido


No se, eso es el sentido que normalmente tiene esa palabra, e que probablemente va a entender la mayoria de los italianos al oirlo...
Quizas un poco màs de contexto puede ayudar...


----------



## Melipillano

0scar said:


> _*lerdo*_ es una palabra muy común por aquí, en realidad es una palabra muy común del castellano, en el Google aparece con más frecuencia que *lento.*
> http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=44062
> 
> En este caso me parece que _paso infingardo_ es _andar /cansado/cansino/pesado/lerdo/lento_ o similar
> 
> _paso engañoso/fingido_ no tiene sentido


 
Passo strascicato = paso arrastrado


----------



## krolaina

gatto said:


> Quizas un poco màs de contexto puede ayudar...


 
Es que no tengo más, Gatto, lo siento. Aparece en un libro que estoy leyendo y es la única frase. Pero muchas gracias, con todos los aportes ya he entendido el sentido.


----------

